# Women: What pants are you wearing?



## WannaBeFlight (Jun 4, 2009)

My main question is: Are the female cut pants any better than the unisex pants? Also, which company do you wear? I am to order my pants soon for school and wanted to go ahead and gather some info on that. I live in an area where not a single store carries the womens cut pants, so it is impossible for me to try them on, most places will order them in...but only if i know what size. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Sasha (Jun 4, 2009)

WannaBeFlight said:


> My main question is: Are the female cut pants any better than the unisex pants? Also, which company do you wear? I am to order my pants soon for school and wanted to go ahead and gather some info on that. I live in an area where not a single store carries the womens cut pants, so it is impossible for me to try them on, most places will order them in...but only if i know what size. Thanks in advance!!!



male pants are boxy. Like straight down with no shape, woman's pants are cut more to a woman's shape.

It's more preference. Get yourself a measuring tape, and measure your waist, etc to find your size, most websites offer a size chart. Most chicks I know wore women's ****ies. If you find the pants that fit your waist too roomy in the leg or vice versa, take them to get altered. I had to for all my pants, due to the fact I'm short and built kinda funny.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I'm short and built kinda funny.



Funny weird, or Funny "Ha Ha"?

B)


----------



## atropine (Jun 8, 2009)

I like women with no pants, lol


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 8, 2009)

I've tried on a wide variety of pants - BDUs, Carhart's, EMT pants, etc in both women's and men's. I've found that women's pants are consistently more comfortable and professional-looking than men's. 

Here are my absolute favorites: 

Rothco EMT pants

They are AWESOME. They look good, are extremely comfortable (I love how the waistband has an internal elastic component that allows for stretch - nice if you're bloated or gain a little weight). The pair I bought 2 years ago for search and rescue is still in excellent shape despite the extreme beatings they've had, likely much more than you'll do in regular ol' EMS... long mountain hikes in extreme weather and scrub oak up to my waist, rappelling and sitting around in a rock harness for hours, etc, and I wear them to this day. 

They're so good that I'm about to buy a pair to have them altered into shorts because I need shorts for my amusement park job and I simply cannot find a comfortable, well-fitting pair of BDU or EMT shorts.


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 8, 2009)

I wear Aspin Mills, but have also heard good things about Elbeco's Ladies Choice line.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Jun 8, 2009)

I went today and found one pair or womens Liberty pants... The waist was tiny and the butt and legs were HUGE!  They obviously werent the best pants made. I am looking into the ****ies line. I have all ****ies scrubs and like their jeans... Thanks for the brand names, I will definately keep looking into them. I really appreciate it!


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Jun 8, 2009)

atropine said:


> I like women with no pants, lol



There always one in every group!


----------



## Hal9000 (Jun 8, 2009)

My ladyfriend, who also works EMS, enjoys the 5.11 EMS pants for ladies. She doesn't bother having an account or posting here, but she's very passionate about the issue, so I posted this for her.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Jun 8, 2009)

Hal9000 said:


> My ladyfriend, who also works EMS, enjoys the 5.11 EMS pants for ladies. She doesn't bother having an account or posting here, but she's very passionate about the issue, so I posted this for her.



Tell her thank you for the advice.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 8, 2009)

WannaBeFlight said:


> I went today and found one pair or womens Liberty pants... The waist was tiny and the butt and legs were HUGE!  They obviously werent the best pants made. I am looking into the ****ies line. I have all ****ies scrubs and like their jeans... Thanks for the brand names, I will definately keep looking into them. I really appreciate it!



Get yourself a good seamstress and get some pants altered. i rarely fit into pants well right off the bat.


----------



## Wee-EMT (Jun 9, 2009)

Go for the ****ies. I have a pair and LOVE them!


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Jun 9, 2009)

Wee-EMT said:


> Go for the ****ies. I have a pair and LOVE them!



I was looking at the sizing chart, and do you find that they are true to the size chart? I would be a size 14, and curious if it will fit close to the dimensions. Do they shrink? Thanks.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Jun 9, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Get yourself a good seamstress and get some pants altered. i rarely fit into pants well right off the bat.



Good idea. My friends keep picking on me that I am trying bring fashion to EMS. Personally, I like looking professinal and the best I can while working.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 9, 2009)

WannaBeFlight said:


> I was looking at the sizing chart, and do you find that they are true to the size chart? I would be a size 14, and curious if it will fit close to the dimensions. Do they shrink? Thanks.



My fiance is poking me and telling me to tell you that they seem to run close to true. Her's haven't shrunk down hardly at all.


----------



## Wee-EMT (Jun 9, 2009)

WannaBeFlight said:


> I was looking at the sizing chart, and do you find that they are true to the size chart? I would be a size 14, and curious if it will fit close to the dimensions. Do they shrink? Thanks.



I normally wear a 6, but I got mine in an 8 for extra room. I found that they haven't shunk or pilled like my unisex pair did. They have alot more pocket and hip space. They also fit like normal pants and don't come up under your bra!


----------



## Jon (Jun 10, 2009)

Now I don't have personal experience here, but I've heard that 5.11 and Elbeco both make well-fitting women's EMS pants.

Also, I've found Rothco apparel to vary greatly in actual size compared to the label.


----------



## Lunah (Jun 10, 2009)

I hate buying pants! I'm small, and only 4'11". Even petites are too long, and usually come up waaaay too high in the waist. Arrgh. I found the best fitting pants are boys' pants. Sad. Has anyone found any that are somewhat low-waisted? That would be awesome. I can sew, so I can hem anything, but you can't fix the waist height, really.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 10, 2009)

WannaBeFlight said:


> There always one in every group!



I must be hanging out with the wrong group.


----------



## BLSBoy (Jun 10, 2009)

atropine said:


> I like women with no pants, lol



Beat me to it.....


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 10, 2009)

I was surfing Galls, when I noticed this posting for womens EMS pants 

Female EMS pants on clearance

Just thought that that I would throw that our there for you.  Hope it helps


----------



## Aidey (Jun 11, 2009)

I personally wear, and love the 5.11 mens pants. I'm what is considered "voluptuous", and am rather curvy. I find the womens pants are a bit too form fitting for my taste. I prefer not to have my curves on display while on shift, and the mens pants hang straighter off the hip. 

5.11 also makes womens pants, so you have some options with them. I like the 5.11 brand because they are heavy duty, fairly resistant to staining, and the number/design of the pockets is the most user friendly I've seen in an EMS pant. They also have removeable knee pads you can wear which are handy if you kneel a lot.


----------



## traumaqueen63 (Jun 20, 2009)

I have an EMT friend of mine who is a short chunky gal and wonders what pants would be best for her?


----------

